
That Toy Is Now a Drone, Says the FAA - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/aviation/that-toy-is-now-a-drone-says-the-faa#.U63P74Lw9hU.hackernews
======
weddpros
law-makers sometimes decide, against logic, "just in case", and it always
backfires because of zealous cops/lawyers/judges...

